# The Almighty Band



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well another story of stolen goods. uke: Honestly guys and gals when I shoot a band I am full of glee! I mean I am on cloud 9. But really its a piece of freakin metal. Do some of you guys and gals honestly believe that materialistic image is everything when it comes to waterfowling? Are some sooo desperate to fit in that they would buy or even worse steal another waterfowlers prized bands? Are you freaking kidding me?

What is happening to this great passion I live for called waterfowling. Do we have a bunch of thugs amongst us? I don't know but I feel some thing has to be done to figure this crap out and to put an end to it. I know I sure the helll was not brought up this way to steal another man's decoys, trailer, calls, bands, guns or whatever. I think us waterfowling veterans have to do something to get these pukes either out of waterfowling or get them to understand it is not what calls, decoys, trailer, gun, bands or any other piece of equipment that makes you a waterfowler. Its something within and if you can't figure that out you don't belong.

This was on the Fuge:



> landshark said:
> 
> 
> > A kid I hunt with had his bands stolen a few days ago.
> ...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

WOW, I feel sorry for that kid. I have yet to even see a band. I think it would be awsome to get one. Another question that rises, should they be banded with neck collers? They stick out like a sore thumb and I can only wonder how many of those are taken out of season or with a rifle.

The "new waterfowler" has no idea of what hunting really is. Getting up early to set up your decoys that your worked all summer for, to put your call to use because you have been practicing all year, taking your dog out(if you have one, I personally don't right now, but my hunting partner just got one), loading the shotgun, smelling the air that refreshing smell, and then you hear that first honk or that sounds of duck's wings as they pass by. THAT my friend is hunting, not the kill number, or the fast to get their limit, not blowing birds apart, and not to kill just to kill. The older waterfowlers need to start taking kids hunting to show them the right way to hunt.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Next thing you know guys will be getting rolled for their lanyards. I wish bird hunting was like it was. When I started the big accomplishments were shooting multiple birds with a single shot, or knowing secret spots. Now you have to be a ***-staffer for some company that makes all it's products in China, to be considered a good hunter.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That's too bad. If that young hunter looks to his bands, as I do mine, as a window into past hunts and good times, it's a very sad and demoralizing thing. 
Bands are very personnel and that's why I can't understand how someone could steal them or buy them and feel like they've accomplished anything. I won't even flip a coin for a band or draw a straw, even if I was hammering away at the banded bird like everyone else. It's just a personnel momento that down the road is a great memory.

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

wow, what a lowdown thing for some loser to do. theifs are all a waste of oxygen.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

we call that person a band maget. THat really really sucks. Yea its a a chunk of metal but every waterfowler dreams of them and wants them, atleast he waterfowler i know. BUt to go out and steal some that is jsut stupid i hope he or she feels bad everytime he or she looks at them on their hunts.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

Leo,,,I am with you 100% ,this spring has a new kind of hunter out there,or what ever we are going to call them,thing that are going onI cant understand,


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

What a scary trend in waterfowling, those little chunks of aluminum are worth more than the experience of the hunt to some.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I see dblkluk took a stand in the Snow Goose Forum on the 'fuge. It will be interesting see how that one plays out with the "hunters" over there.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

what is the 'fuge?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

People these days


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The only thing I have shot banded was a Pheasant. I need to get a HUGE magnet and put it in the field with us. Maybe that will get the banded ones to come in.

Sad story. :roll:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

dfisher said:


> what is the 'fuge?
> Thanks,
> Dan


The Refuge Forums, also known as the website of jokers and ego-maniacs.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

yep pretty sad. I just wonder how they exlain to friends,dad whoever where the new bling came from.I knowif my kids showed up even with 1 I would wonder.I think this trend is finally migrating from other hunting types.We have all heard of or know someone who has snuk(?) into a place that sees little pressure just to shoot that 150 class tame buck,personally Ill take my basket rack 8 cuz atleast I can take pride.I have over 30 seasons of waterfowling under my very long belt and only 4 bands to show but I know the story behind each one.Bands are our trophies and greed is a hard thing for some to overcome.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I see dblkluk took a stand in the Snow Goose Forum on the 'fuge. It will be interesting see how that one plays out with the "hunters" over there.


Its how I feel. Plain and simple...


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

T Shot said:


> dfisher said:
> 
> 
> > what is the 'fuge?
> ...


then how come they're ranked #1 and we're only ranked #2?!?!

Is it because of registered members? If so, nodaks not that far off from them


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

The fuge is full of the elites, the best waterfowlers in the world!! Unless you have a spread of DSD's or DZ's you dont stand a chance stacking up. I do enjoy frequenting it though!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Its good for a daily dose of humor.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I just tried to register with them and it says their registration is down until Feb. --, 08. This is April isn't it or am I living in a dream? :lol:

Good luck
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

this thread is turning into a fuge post.

Funny if I did a post on all the snows I have to hunt in morning ( :jammin: ) and starting asking for people to join me I would have 10 pages of replies.

Maybe only a few of us think the image of waterfowling is headed for the toilet? Maybe its not a big issue? Any ideas of what we can do to get things back on track?


----------



## Goose Swatter (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a similar story but the kid I know had around 15 bands on a lanyard in his storage shed and there were only a handful of people with the combination. The lanyard was stolen from somebody he is close with. That blew me away. That was like 3 months ago and nobody has fessed up, and he said they are pressing charges if they find out who it was.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> Maybe only a few of us think the image of waterfowling is headed for the toilet? Maybe its not a big issue? Any ideas of what we can do to get things back on track?


The only place it will come from is people in places where you don't need "connections" of some sort to hunt. It will come from people who could care less if they impress the "Goose Gods". The problem is it will fall on deaf ears unless its an organized attack on where the waterfowling world is headed. The issue is this, you can have one guy saying "who cares if xyz shoots this many geese, its about why I enjoy it," but there will be ten others on the opposite side of the fence calling you jealous because you aren't smashing them. From there the 'fuge boys turn it into a mine is bigger than yours contest. How do you win? Maybe we should take this to the bait pile to discuss further...


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Originally Posted by dblkluk
Who cares?? How many birds they put on the ground while I'm at work, does nothing for me. Its my time in the field that matters to me.
I'm so tired of kill numbers, pro staffers, bands, collars, and all the other crap thats warping the sport of waterfowling.

Amen!! 8)


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

It's amazing to me that there are "goose gods" out there. By that, I mean people who actually inspire others to become a band laden, goose call blowing, full body craving, trailer toting, 'expert' goose hunter. Hell, I still can't believe that they sell goose calls for $150 or more. Just because you hang a call like that around your neck don't mean you're a goose or duck hunter.

But let's face it guys. It is about the kill these days. It has to be. Otherwise why would we put a thousand miles or more on our truck trying to find a good snow goose feed or just the right spot to set up for honkers. Its quality we want and the benefit of quality in waterfowling is quantity.

The problem is mass marketing. Waterfowl hunting has reached gigantic proportions and a few have capitalized on this and made a name for themselves and led many impressionable young people down the road with them. It's not about the birds or the hunt or the friends or anything like that, but it's about how many bands I have or how fancy my gun and decoys are. How big is my trailer? It will continue and get worse. That's my prediction.

As for the image of waterfowling heading for the toilet, that depends on what our image of waterfowling is. If that image is dwelling on the scant number of thefts that take place in the field, as unforgivable as that is, and the 'pro staffers,' then the sport is headed downhill. On the other hand, if we celebrate the birds and the dogs and the friends we gun with, then the sport will be alive and well for years to come.

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

You forgot one, the internet. It can be a most useful tool and also the bane of our existence.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

My job is working with some of the people we are talking about,you can not believe how it eats me up inside,I see thing and hear thing i CAN NOT BELIEVE ,hunting is not in good standing with more and more people,


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> My job is working with some of the people we are talking about


Find a job you enjoy and you will never work a day in your life!!!!
I have always liked that saying!!!


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

TO DFISHER

so are you saying because i have 8 doz DSD decoys and i'm a trailer toting and i have a goose call that is $150 and a duck call that is $150 that i'm not a true waterfowler? or is it that i have to use cut good year tires and have in olt goose and duck call that cost $8 to be a true waterfowler? and the goose gods are not people. the goose gods are like are god that we pray to every sunday.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

lesserlover1 said:


> TO DFISHER
> 
> so are you saying because i have 8 doz DSD decoys and i'm a trailer toting and i have a goose call that is $150 and a duck call that is $150 that i'm not a true waterfowler? or is it that i have to use cut good year tires and have in olt goose and duck call that cost $8 to be a true waterfowler? and the goose gods are not people. the goose gods are like are god that we pray to every sunday.


There is no way you have 8 doz DSD's, because his post was no where near you and most people with enough money to afford what your tossin out there have some kind of education.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

lesserlover1 said:


> TO DFISHER
> 
> so are you saying because i have 8 doz DSD decoys and i'm a trailer toting and i have a goose call that is $150 and a duck call that is $150 that i'm not a true waterfowler? or is it that i have to use cut good year tires and have in olt goose and duck call that cost $8 to be a true waterfowler? and the goose gods are not people. the goose gods are like are god that we pray to every sunday.


Thats "only" $7,176 pls tax in decoys! :-? I think you proved his point exactly. He is saying that in todays world it is about having the best, and the most. Not having fun, and being with others. Am I right D?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> There is no way you have 8 doz DSD's, because his post was no where near you and most people with enough money to afford what your tossin out there have some kind of education


.

Actually... he does. :lol: 



> But let's face it guys. It is about the kill these days. It has to be. Otherwise why would we put a thousand miles or more on our truck trying to find a good snow goose feed or just the right spot to set up for honkers. Its quality we want and the benefit of quality in waterfowling is quantity.


To some maybe...But, I put on tens of thousands of miles every year to maximize my time outdoors.. 
Call me crazy, But I like scouting as much as the actual hunt. I put on those miles to find that perfect spot simply to increase my chance of getting close to birds. Do I like to kill?? heck yeah. Do I have to kill to enjoy the day?? Heck no.. 
I've put in my days of "hard knocks" of homemade equipment, cheap camo and terrible sounding calls.
15 years ago, my high school buddies and I would scout countless miles, find a field. Shoot the one goose, per person, limit and drive home... 
Would 90% of the "hunters" do that in this day and age. Unlikely.

I have a trailer full of "fancy gear" and I kill my fair share of birds, that doesn't make me any less or more of a waterfowler. 
The experience of being afield sharing laughs with friends, witnessing the waterfowl migration, or watching my lab make a perfect retrieve..That makes me a waterfowler.


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

tanata

frist i hunt with leo p. so he can tell you i have them. i have 8 doz dsd lessers i live in minot N.D if you would like to come over you may.

my post came of the wroning way


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Just a question I thought I would throw out there, is their any real way to tell the difference if band is legit or not? I mean I see all this crap on ebay, and was just curious if you could call anyone out that had knock off bands on their laynard. I see guys selling 10 of them at a time? I mean how the h3ll can you justify buying bands off ebay. I am sure not all of them are real, but I mean, honestly? What is it coming to if you are buying bands of ebay to make yourself feel cool or better then the next guy?

In short, just curious if there is a for sure way to spot ebay bought bands on someones laynard? The only difference I have seen in looking at them is that the real ones in my opinion have the call 1-800-///// and the fake ones have Write Avise blah blah blah.

I have never seen a real band that says write avise? Or am I mistaken and these are real bands as well? I guess I am no expert on bands, I only have a couple to my name, haha.


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

o and i have a 4 year D in college.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> To some maybe...But, I put on tens of thousands of miles every year to maximize my time outdoors..
> Call me crazy, But I like scouting as much as the actual hunt. I put on those miles to find that perfect spot simply to increase my chance of getting close to birds. Do I like to kill?? heck yeah. Do I have to kill to enjoy the day?? Heck no..


agree 100% i almost don't feel right hunting a field i haven't scouted, its 1/2 the fun to me


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-DUCK-AND-GOOSE ... dZViewItem

wow, thats all I am going to say, where can I find a laynard big enought to hold all of them, haha.

Pretty sad to see crap like that in my honest opinion? Kinda takes away from the whole experience of getting a band.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

HonkerExpress said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-DUCK-AND-GOOSE ... dZViewItem
> 
> wow, thats all I am going to say, where can I find a laynard big enought to hold all of them, haha.
> 
> Pretty sad to see crap like that in my honest opinion? Kinda takes away from the whole experience of getting a band.


Dont think nothing of it when I have a full lanyard with brand new shiney bands next season. It just means I'm better then all of you. 8)

I agree with what you guys are saying, I'm sick of the posers and the guys that need a grind picture of a limit to make it a good hunt. Hell, a buddy and I drove down to nebraska getting 11 mpg in a DIESEL and only shot 7 birds the whole trip but we had a blast. The spring migration is a sight to behold.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> 15 years ago, my high school buddies and I would scout countless miles, find a field. Shoot the one goose, per person, limit and drive home...
> Would 90% of the "hunters" do that in this day and age. Unlikely.


I have, and I would again. Some of these guys don't know the difficulty in putting that gun down after one goose falls. Of course, in those days the gun was almost as tall as I was, so one goose with one shot was a rarity.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Used to be the heaviest goose was the only competition..... mercy me we should compete in every aspect of hunting I guess. Let me see I got the fattest, longest beak, longest neck, biggest feet, most feathers (I counted them), most most most!!! when does it end kids... Let the playground go you'll feel sorta all grown up if ya know what I mean. :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> The experience of being afield sharing laughs with friends, witnessing the waterfowl migration, or watching my lab make a perfect retrieve..That makes me a waterfowler.


That pretty much sums it up for me!!! :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Maverick said:


> > The experience of being afield sharing laughs with friends, witnessing the waterfowl migration, or watching my lab make a perfect retrieve..That makes me a waterfowler.
> 
> 
> That pretty much sums it up for me!!! :beer:


yup, and with that, a FPP


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

lesserlover1 said:


> TO DFISHER
> 
> so are you saying because i have 8 doz DSD decoys and i'm a trailer toting and i have a goose call that is $150 and a duck call that is $150 that i'm not a true waterfowler? or is it that i have to use cut good year tires and have in olt goose and duck call that cost $8 to be a true waterfowler? and the goose gods are not people. the goose gods are like are god that we pray to every sunday.


LOL. If you cut Good Year tires to shoot geese over then maybe you are a true waterfowler. :lol:

I'm just saying that a lot of the kill craze has come from the Net and from TV and video.

And if a guy can get someone to pay that for a call to lure a honker or quacker into shotgun range of ultra tight patterning steel alloy super duper shot fired through a teflon coated wing raker choke tube, more power too him.

But you know, just like in fishing and other sports, there are guys out there who kill a lot of birds and use modest means to do so. These are the guys you don't hear the "we killed this or that" blather from or see the pics of geese and ducks lined up. Just so you know there are a lot of men and women hunting and scouting and enjoying the sport without living in the lime light. They are just as good as many of the common names in the industry but you don't hear about them becasue they wish it so or because they have many other obligation and the honker star never shined on them.

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy cats, $2000 for some bands! I may look into this business :roll:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

dfisher said:


> lesserlover1 said:
> 
> 
> > TO DFISHER
> ...


If someone wants to spend money on their passion whos to judge them. As long as they dont put out the attitude that they are better then anyone. $150 on a goose call is $ well spent in my book. Its nice having nice equipment.

Sapper, whats with the FPP on non baitpile threads? :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Its all fair game


----------



## RobertKruzan (Jul 25, 2008)

I saw a guy that was asking about the bands on ebay.I have a friend that bought 10 of the exact same bands you are talking about they are the real deal but they have never seen a gooses leg and they shine like silver I myself wouldnt want to be in possesion of them I think when the guy gets caught selling these bands he is going to be in for some big trouble my guess is he is buying them in the bulk suppose to be banding the birds and reporting the data to the lab but he is faulsly claiming to be banding birds and selling on ebay I done alot of research on it and the way I saw it what he is doing is ilegal I could be wrong 1 other thing the bands he has the letters and numbers are smaller then any of the bands I have there is several ways to notice a band that has never been on a gooses leg most will have some wear on them some of mine even have a rust deposits in the center how I dont know they appear to be aluminum here is a couple pics of 2 bands the first one is off a bird banded in 1975 and I killed it in 2000 the 2nd one is off a 2 year old bird the one banded in 1975 is almost wore down to nothing it was over 20 years old.























I also have the certifacate to the bird that was banded in 1975 Im not sure if you can read it but as I look at it again I killed it in 99 not 2000 any way you get the idea.


----------



## RobertKruzan (Jul 25, 2008)

Of the 26 banded birds ive shot that is the oldest one I have I know it has alot of miles on it Im guessing its been on several trips to Canada maybe as far as mexico thats what makes a band intresting to me.


----------



## Jeremy Eickhoff (Aug 13, 2007)

I am dizzy!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your COA. I have a couple COA's at home with Mr. Wheeler's name on them as well! He's been banding for quite some time in WI. That's one old bird, nice job!

Chris


----------



## RobertKruzan (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah he has banding alot of the birds I have shot must be a busy man,it was an old bird meat was like leather if I remember right,Im hoping to score a few more bands this year.Thanks


----------

